# Spit-up smells like iron...



## catgirl1007 (Feb 9, 2005)

no caps - holding sleeping baby

dd is almost 6 months old and EBF. *very* long story, short... her spit-up smells like iron. it always has but w/in the last 4-5 days she's been spitting up a lot - approx 1-2 tablespoons after every nursing session. i've been dairy/soy free since early february and now on the dr. sears elim diet for 5 weeks. the only foods i've added were carrots, olive oil and grapes. i stopped the carrots b/c that's when her spit-up amount and frequency increased. she also has super runny stools. don't know if that's normal either or if there's some sort of connection. she poops 2-3 times/day. weight gain is normal.

why would spit-up from an EBF baby smell like iron?

eta: i'm taking target brand pnv's - same ones i took when i was pg. no extra iron.


----------

